# ANZAC Day



## nuuumannn (Apr 25, 2015)

Today is Anzac Day, Australia and New Zealand's remembrance day. 100 years ago the assault on the Gallipoli Peninsula began and the impact this and the subsequent fighting had on the populations of these two countries was immeasurable.

Gallipoli centenary: Australia and New Zealand mark Anzac Day - BBC News

Although the invasion of Turkey took part 100 years ago, the first ANZAC Day didn't take place until 1916, a year after the invasion. Here in New Zealand it's Gallipoli 100.

ANZAC 2015, Gallipoli campaign 100th anniversary - NZ Herald

Dawn service at Anzac Cove.

Gallipoli 100: Anzac Cove dawn service highlights - National - NZ Herald Videos

This is my little local town.

Gallipoli 100: Ngatimoti remembers first Kiwi to die in WW! - Gallipoli 100: Birth of the Anzacs - NZ Herald Videos

This is pretty stirring, if you're a kiwi.

ANZAC day Haka: Menin gate in Ypres - Gallipoli 100: Birth of the Anzacs - NZ Herald Videos

After work I stayed up, I finished at 3:30 am and attended the dawn parade and service in Nelson, beginning at around 6am. 600 crosses were planted in the grass representing those from the region who lost their lives.



























These were taken with my phone, so aren't the best quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Apr 26, 2015)

Very fitting and a good turn out too.

We had a do at the Cenotaph, mainly because this is the 100th anniversary, but also to remember the 34,000 British dead.

Steve


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2015)




----------

